# Il mio albero di Natale. Il nuovo libro di Ancelotti



## admin (2 Novembre 2013)

Nuovo libro per Carlo Ancelotti. Il prossimo 6 Novembre uscirà "Il mio albero di Natale" e sarà acquistabile in tutte le edicole, in abbinamento alla Gazzetta dello Sport, e nelle librerie Rizzoli al prezzo di 11,99 euro. 

Presentazione del libro:

Carlo Ancelotti apre il suo taccuino per svelarci tutti i suoi segreti: la gestione dei calciatori, i metodi di allenamento, le soluzioni tattiche adottate nei diversi club. Un viaggio tra curiosità e aneddoti da Reggio Calabria a Madrid, passando per Parma, Juventus e Milan. In un libro unico che ripercorre la carriera di uno dei più grandi maestri del calcio mondiale.


----------



## O Animal (2 Novembre 2013)

Chissà se ha spiegato come ha fatto a vincere solo 1 scudetto in 8 anni di Milan con alcune delle rose più competitive della nostra storia e a perdere la finale più imbarazzante della storia della Champions League con una squadra che valeva 20 volte quella avversaria...


----------



## Hell Krusty (2 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo libro per Carlo Ancelotti. Il prossimo 6 Novembre uscirà "Il mio albero di Natale" e sarà acquistabile in tutte le edicole, in abbinamento alla Gazzetta dello Sport, e nelle librerie Rizzoli al prezzo di 11,99 euro.
> 
> Presentazione del libro:
> 
> Carlo Ancelotti apre il suo taccuino per svelarci tutti i suoi segreti: la gestione dei calciatori, i metodi di allenamento, le soluzioni tattiche adottate nei diversi club. Un viaggio tra curiosità e aneddoti da Reggio Calabria a Madrid, passando per Parma, Juventus e Milan. In un libro unico che ripercorre la carriera di uno dei più grandi maestri del calcio mondiale.


Reggio Calabria? Forse Reggio Emilia...


----------



## Denni90 (2 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Chissà se ha spiegato come ha fatto a vincere solo 1 scudetto in 8 anni di Milan con alcune delle rose più competitive della nostra storia e a perdere la finale più imbarazzante della storia della Champions League con una squadra che valeva 20 volte quella avversaria...



per due scudetti è lampante il motivo per cui non gli abbiamo vinti ... e poi sarà mica colpa di ancelotti se abbiamo perso a istanbul...
bisogna ringrazio altrochè visto che per ora è stato l ultimo allenatore che ci ha fatto fare un ciclo di vittorie...


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2013)

Mi incuriosisce, lo prenderò.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

la carriera da giocatore non la scrive? Cmq credo che lo prenderò pure io


----------



## O Animal (2 Novembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> per due scudetti è lampante il motivo per cui non gli abbiamo vinti ... e poi sarà mica colpa di ancelotti se abbiamo perso a istanbul...
> bisogna ringrazio altrochè visto che per ora è stato l ultimo allenatore che ci ha fatto fare un ciclo di vittorie...



Con i giocatori che ha allenato al Milan avrei potuto vincere pure io quello che ha vinto lui. 
Persino Allegri con una rosa fenomenale è riuscito a vincere uno scudetto ma di certo non lo possiamo considerare un grande allenatore.

Hai mai riletto le formazioni di quegli anni? Una squadra con al top della forma i vari Dida, Cafu, Nesta, Stam, Maldini, Gattuso, Pirlo, Seedorf, Kakà, Crespo, Shevchenko, Inzaghi, Ambrosini, Costacurta, Kaladze, Rui Costa, Serginho avrebbe dovuto dominare per 4/5 anni in Italia e in Europa.

Carletto è un ottimo padre di famiglia ma gli mancano gli attributi per motivare la squadra e raddrizzare le partite (anche perché non ha mai saputo fare le sostituzioni) e nella sua carriera ci sono stati due esempi clamorosi di questa sua debolezza: Istanbul e Perugia.


----------



## rossovero (2 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Con i giocatori che ha allenato al Milan avrei potuto vincere pure io quello che ha vinto lui.
> Persino Allegri con una rosa fenomenale è riuscito a vincere uno scudetto ma di certo non lo possiamo considerare un grande allenatore.
> 
> Hai mai riletto le formazioni di quegli anni? Una squadra con al top della forma i vari Dida, Cafu, Nesta, Stam, Maldini, Gattuso, Pirlo, Seedorf, Kakà, Crespo, Shevchenko, Inzaghi, Ambrosini, Costacurta, Kaladze, Rui Costa, Serginho avrebbe dovuto dominare per 4/5 anni in Italia e in Europa.
> ...



Istanbul sinceramente non mi sento di addossargliela. La squadra giocò meglio del Liverpool anche dopo la rimonta e se Dudek non avesse fatto quella miracolosa doppia parata su Sheva all'ultimo minuto (pagherà prima o poi per il cu.lo che ha avuto)... vabè, lasciamo stare. Ritengo molto ma molto più grave la disfatta di La Coruna.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2013)

Ancelotti ha vinto di tutto e di più. Al Milan, al Chelsea, al PSG e sono certo vincerà qualcosa pure a Madrid. Ed in carriera vincerà ancora altro. Se non è un grande allenatore questo allora non lo è nessuno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Chissà se ha spiegato come ha fatto a vincere solo 1 scudetto in 8 anni di Milan con alcune delle rose più competitive della nostra storia e a perdere la finale più imbarazzante della storia della Champions League con una squadra che valeva 20 volte quella avversaria...


Diciamo che ha anche vinto due Champions League, roba fatta da altri pochissimi, non pochi, pochissimi.


----------



## O Animal (2 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che ha anche vinto due Champions League, roba fatta da altri pochissimi, non pochi, pochissimi.



Allora Guardiola cos'è Gesù in terra che in 3 anni ha vinto: 2 Champions, 3 scudetti, 2 Intercontinenali, 2 supercoppe europee, 1 coppa di Spagna e 3 supercoppe di Spagna?

Per valutare un allenatore bisogna guardare anche i giocatori che allena; onestamente Ancelotti ha allenato per 8 anni un ensemble di fenomeni più unico che raro e non saranno 2 Champions in quasi 20 anni di carriera ai massimi livelli europei a farmelo valutare come uno dei più grandi allenatori di sempre... (nonostante io ami alla follia quelle 2 Champions).


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Novembre 2013)

Penso che lo comprerò, mi incuriosisce.


Non sono d'accordo con le critiche a Carletto. Il perchè ha vinto un solo scudetto si è capito poi con Calciopoli, mentre non capisco come si possa solo pensare di dire che ha vinto poco anche in Europa. Ad Istambul che colpe avrebbe? Ha preso a pallate una delle migliori squadre dell'epoca, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare, entrare in campo e segnare lui? C'è bisogno di motivare una squadra in una finale di Champions? Se Dudek non scula al 120', si sarebbe parlato di tutt'altro. A La Coruna, invece, ha molte colpe perchè non si può mandare in campo una squadra così svogliata. Poi, non avrà vinto quando aveva la squadra migliore al mondo, ma chi avrebbe scommesso su una vittoria del Milan in Champions ad Agosto 2002 e 2006??


----------



## O Animal (2 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Penso che lo comprerò, mi incuriosisce.
> 
> 
> Non sono d'accordo con le critiche a Carletto. Il perchè ha vinto un solo scudetto si è capito poi con Calciopoli, mentre non capisco come si possa solo pensare di dire che ha vinto poco anche in Europa. Ad Istambul che colpe avrebbe? Ha preso a pallate una delle migliori squadre dell'epoca, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare, entrare in campo e segnare lui? C'è bisogno di motivare una squadra in una finale di Champions? Se Dudek non scula al 120', si sarebbe parlato di tutt'altro. A La Coruna, invece, ha molte colpe perchè non si può mandare in campo una squadra così svogliata. Poi, non avrà vinto quando aveva la squadra migliore al mondo, ma chi avrebbe scommesso su una vittoria del Milan in Champions ad Agosto 2002 e 2006??



Nessuno scommette sulla squadra che non ha vinto l'ultima Champions. Il problema è il non riuscire a mantenere la squadra a quel livello e lui purtroppo non è riuscito ad aprire un ciclo con dei giocatori che glielo potevano permettere. 

Anche Di Matteo ha vinto una Champions allenando una squadra 6 mesi ma non lo definirei un grandissimo allenatore. 

Il fatto che poi ci sia stato calciopoli credo sia un aggravante. Se la nostra dirigenza sapeva del sistema di calciopoli (e parliamoci chiaro, lo sapeva) perché non abbiamo investito al 100% sulla Champions sprecando le forze in inutili gare di campionato?

Istanbul per me è l'esempio di incapacità gestionale. La partita perfetta che diventa l'incubo perfetto prendendo 3 gol in 6 minuti senza reagire indica che mancava parecchio carattere alla squadra e il carattere e la voglia di spezzare le gambe all'avversario la trasmette l'allenatore (ask Mourinho). Se dopo il primo gol del l'pool avesse fatto 2 cambi o avesse ordinato di azzoppare Gerrard secondo me qualcosa sarebbe cambiato. Comunque meglio non parlare di quella partita perché mi viene male al fegato...


----------



## Denni90 (2 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Con i giocatori che ha allenato al Milan avrei potuto vincere pure io quello che ha vinto lui.
> Persino Allegri con una rosa fenomenale è riuscito a vincere uno scudetto ma di certo non lo possiamo considerare un grande allenatore.
> 
> Hai mai riletto le formazioni di quegli anni? Una squadra con al top della forma i vari Dida, Cafu, Nesta, Stam, Maldini, Gattuso, Pirlo, Seedorf, Kakà, Crespo, Shevchenko, Inzaghi, Ambrosini, Costacurta, Kaladze, Rui Costa, Serginho avrebbe dovuto dominare per 4/5 anni in Italia e in Europa.
> ...



la frase vincevo pure io quello che ha vinto lui mi sembra molto banale...
dominare 4/5 anni? se conti che la prima coppa ( che nessuno avrebbe pensato di vincere) è datata 2002 e l'ultima ( anche questa insperata) è datata 2007 vuol dire che il ciclo è durato 5 anni...
condito anche da 2 supercoppe e 1 mondiale per club + 1 finale persa e una semifinale rubata con il barca ... di più avrebbe solo potuto vincere 5 anni di fila... e l'altra finale della intercontinentale nn è colpa sua se costacurta ha tirato un rigore di palta...

ma se per te quello che ha fatto lui è poco allora la maggior parte degli allenatori sono dei signor nessuno...


----------



## Denni90 (2 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Nessuno scommette sulla squadra che non ha vinto l'ultima Champions. Il problema è il non riuscire a mantenere la squadra a quel livello e *lui purtroppo non è riuscito ad aprire un ciclo* con dei giocatori che glielo potevano permettere.
> 
> Anche Di Matteo ha vinto una Champions allenando una squadra 6 mesi ma non lo definirei un grandissimo allenatore.
> 
> ...



mi sembra una bestemmia la parte in neretto...
se adesso siamo come dice sempre galliani il club + titolato al mondo è grazie soprattt a lui..ma nn parlo di patch sulla maglia quanto di importanti trofei in bacheca!

poi istanbul l'abbiamo dominata sia prima che dopo i 3 gol... e se dudek nn avesse fatto il fenomeno era nella nostra bacheca... quindi nn è vero che nn avevano reagito ... basta riguardare la partita...


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Nessuno scommette sulla squadra che non ha vinto l'ultima Champions. Il problema è il non riuscire a mantenere la squadra a quel livello e lui purtroppo non è riuscito ad aprire un ciclo con dei giocatori che glielo potevano permettere.
> 
> Anche Di Matteo ha vinto una Champions allenando una squadra 6 mesi ma non lo definirei un grandissimo allenatore.
> 
> ...


Senza offesa, ma queste sono robe da playstation.


----------



## gabuz (2 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Nessuno scommette sulla squadra che non ha vinto l'ultima Champions. Il problema è il non riuscire a mantenere la squadra a quel livello e lui purtroppo non è riuscito ad aprire un ciclo con dei giocatori che glielo potevano permettere.
> 
> Anche Di Matteo ha vinto una Champions allenando una squadra 6 mesi ma non lo definirei un grandissimo allenatore.
> 
> ...



Per Istanbul ti sei risposto da solo. In 6 minuti ora che mandi a scaldare qualcuno ti ritrovi con loro che hanno già pareggiato.


----------



## 4312 (2 Novembre 2013)

Che Ancelotti sia un allenatore sicuramente migliore per la Champions anziché per il campionato, questo lo dimostra la sua carriera, ha una propensione naturale a preparare meglio le singole partite importanti dove occorrono i dettagli che nel affrontare al meglio una competizione lunga, dove anche con Chelsea e PSG lasciava spesso punti contro le piccole ( addirittura contro il Chelsea vinse lo scudetto in un testa a testa contro lo United fino all'ultima giornata, pur avendo vinto tutti i big match o quasi, segno che Ancelotti è più adatto per le partite tra le grandi, con le piccole spesso le sue squadre lasciano qualcosa). C'è però da dire che il milan Ancelottiano pur essendo una squadra straordinaria, era una squadra più da Champions che da campionato. Per vincere la Champions occorre un 11 perfetto o quasi ( ed ovviamente fortuna con gli infortuni), per il campionato può bastare anche un 11 titolare leggermente inferiore, ma serve una rosa lunga. Il Milan ancelottiano a differenza di altre squadre dominanti negli anni 2000, non aveva una rosa lunga, soprattutto da centrocampo in giù.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Chissà se ha spiegato come ha fatto a vincere solo 1 scudetto in 8 anni di Milan con alcune delle rose più competitive della nostra storia



Li analizzerei anno per anno, gli anni di cui parli.

Il Milan 2001/02, quello preso a stagione in corso dal mortazza aveva veramente una rosa da scudetto?

Sulla stagione 2002/03, dico che sì, si poteva fare di più, anche se non mi sorprende che lo scudetto l’abbia vinto una squadra sicuramente più rodata (non più forte, attenzione) del Milan, che giocava insieme da più tempo. Il Milan invece con Dida, Simic, Nesta, Pirlo (non era titolare l'anno prima) Seedorf, significa squadra rinnovata per 5/11, contro una giuve che aggiunse solo Camoranesi. 

L’anno dopo, Milan più rodato, arriva lo scudetto.

Gli scudetti 2004/2005 e 2005/06 sono stati tolti (e non assegnati al Milan, anzi) alla squadra che li aveva vinti dalla giustizia sportiva.

2006/07, potevamo seriamente contendere uno scudetto ad una squadra che diede 22 punti di distacco alla seconda, sfiorando i 100 punti in campionato?

2007/08 e 2008/09, non era imho già più un Milan da scudetto. Se nella prima si poteva sicuramente fare meglio del quinto posto (ed io Ancelotti l’avrei mandato via dopo quella stagione), il secondo posto del 2009 lo ritengo un risultato quasi incredibile.

Quindi, non considerando i due scudetti vinti dalla giuve ma poi riscritti dalla giustizia sportiva, quindi vinti in campionati giudicati non regolari, mi resta il rammarico per il campionato 2002/03.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Li analizzerei anno per anno, gli anni di cui parli.
> 
> Il Milan 2001/02, quello preso a stagione in corso dal mortazza aveva veramente una rosa da scudetto?
> 
> ...


Difficile vincere lo scudetto e vincere la CL quando hai solo 11 giocatori decenti, il Milan 2003/2007 aveva solo 11 giocatori di tal nome,non avevamo seconde linee, non potevamo far fiatare.. o ti concentravi in cl oppure in campionato...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Novembre 2013)

nessuno mi leva dalla capoccia che se avesse vinto 4 scudetti e 1 champions godrebbe di tutt'altra considerazione, simile se non superiore a quella di capello.
eppure io non baratterei mai 1 champions, 1 mondiale per club e 1 supercoppa uefa con 3 scudetti e, toh, abbuoniamoci pure 3 supercoppe italiane per par condicio.
se sei costante nel vincere sei aprioristicamente acclamato, indipendentemente da quello che metti in bacheca.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> nessuno mi leva dalla capoccia che se con noi avesse vinto 4 scudetti e 1 champions godrebbe di tutt'altra considerazione, simile se non superiore a quella di capello.
> eppure io non baratterei mai 1 champions, 1 mondiale per club e 2 supercoppe europee con 3 scudetti e, toh, abbuoniamoci pure 3 supercoppe italiane per par condicio.
> se sei costante nel vincere sei aprioristicamente acclamato, indipendentemente da quello che metti in bacheca.



sono d'accordo i trofei si pesano anche non si contano soltanto


----------



## O Animal (3 Novembre 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> la frase vincevo pure io quello che ha vinto lui mi sembra molto banale...
> dominare 4/5 anni? se conti che la prima coppa ( che nessuno avrebbe pensato di vincere) è datata 2002 e l'ultima ( anche questa insperata) è datata 2007 vuol dire che il ciclo è durato 5 anni...
> condito anche da 2 supercoppe e 1 mondiale per club + 1 finale persa e una semifinale rubata con il barca ... di più avrebbe solo potuto vincere 5 anni di fila... e l'altra finale della intercontinentale nn è colpa sua se costacurta ha tirato un rigore di palta...
> ma se per te quello che ha fatto lui è poco allora la maggior parte degli allenatori sono dei signor nessuno...


La frase vincevo pure io era una provocazione…
Se la prima coppa era nel 2002 e la seconda nel 2007 e nel mezzo non hai vinto praticamente nulla non lo chiamerei ciclo ma 2 vittorie in 5 anni. Le sconfitte per quanto assurde e giustificate non vanno in bacheca. 
Non ho detto che ha vinto poco ma che secondo me ha vinto poco per la rosa che ha avuto…



Denni90 ha scritto:


> mi sembra una bestemmia la parte in neretto...
> se adesso siamo come dice sempre galliani il club + titolato al mondo è grazie soprattt a lui..ma nn parlo di patch sulla maglia quanto di importanti trofei in bacheca!
> poi istanbul l'abbiamo dominata sia prima che dopo i 3 gol... e se dudek nn avesse fatto il fenomeno era nella nostra bacheca... quindi nn è vero che nn avevano reagito ... basta riguardare la partita...


Mi sembra una bestemmia dire che siamo il club più titolato soprattutto grazie a lui quando allenatori come Rocco, Sacchi e Capello hanno vinto più di lui. 
Quella partita non la riguarderei nemmeno sotto tortura perché me la ricordo fin troppo bene, il fenomeno non è stato Dudek ma la nostra squadra a farsi recuperare 3 gol in 6 minuti.



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Senza offesa, ma queste sono robe da playstation.


Nessuna offesa ma forse è stato un po’ da playstation anche il farsi recuperare 3 gol i 6 minuti, no?



gabuz ha scritto:


> Per Istanbul ti sei risposto da solo. In 6 minuti ora che mandi a scaldare qualcuno ti ritrovi con loro che hanno già pareggiato.


Hai ragione ma possibile che non ti inventi un modo per far perdere 2 minuti e rompere il ritmo all'avversario? Un finto infortunio, 2/3 palle in tribuna, qualche fallo duro, un po’ di melina…



4312 ha scritto:


> Per vincere la Champions occorre un 11 perfetto o quasi ( ed ovviamente fortuna con gli infortuni), per il campionato può bastare anche un 11 titolare leggermente inferiore, ma serve una rosa lunga. Il Milan ancelottiano a differenza di altre squadre dominanti negli anni 2000, non aveva una rosa lunga, soprattutto da centrocampo in giù.


Ok, ma non mi sembra che il Barca abbia avuto panchine lunghissime dal centrocampo in giù, anzi giocava sempre con gli stessi 4 dietro che erano 4 pippe in confronto ai nostri..



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quindi, non considerando i due scudetti vinti dalla giuve ma poi riscritti dalla giustizia sportiva, quindi vinti in campionati giudicati non regolari, mi resta il rammarico per il campionato 2002/03.


Analisi corretta, ma la Juve non aveva comunque la qualità dei nostri giocatori nel 2002/2003; nel 2006/2007 abbiamo perso troppi punti per strada con tante piccole, lacuna Ancelottiana come ha spiegato 4321; 2007/2009 un assurdità tenere Ancelotti in uno spogliatoio svogliato come non mai ma con tanti giocatori ben più forti di quelli che abbiamo visto negli anni a venire..



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> nessuno mi leva dalla capoccia che se con noi avesse vinto 4 scudetti e 1 champions godrebbe di tutt'altra considerazione, simile se non superiore a quella di capello.
> eppure io non baratterei mai 1 champions, 1 mondiale per club e 2 supercoppe europee con 3 scudetti e, toh, abbuoniamoci pure 3 supercoppe italiane per par condicio.
> se sei costante nel vincere sei aprioristicamente acclamato, indipendentemente da quello che metti in bacheca.


non sto denigrando le 2 champions, anzi.. sto dicendo che ne avrebbe dovute vincere altre con i giocatori che ha avuto la fortuna di allenare…



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Difficile vincere lo scudetto e vincere la CL quando hai solo 11 giocatori decenti, il Milan 2003/2007 aveva solo 11 giocatori di tal nome,non avevamo seconde linee, non potevamo far fiatare.. o ti concentravi in cl oppure in campionato...


No dai.. 11 giocatori decenti non si può dire.. e se rileggi le rose del Milan di quegli anni anche togliendo i vari dhorasoo e vogel vedrai che la panchina era ben più ricca di quella delle altre squadre europee; 

Opinione personale: la rosa del Barca tra il 2008 e il 2011 non ha praticamente niente in più del Milan di Ancelotti tra il 2002 e il 2007 ma ha vinto in un tempo inferiore più competizioni e credo proprio per le capacità della coppia Guardiola Vilanova che hanno inventato un calcio "rivoluzionario", cosa che Ancelotti non ha fatto. Anche Sacchi ha vinto come Ancelotti ma lo ha fatto in meno tempo ('87/'90) e ha lasciato un eredità che Capello ha magnificato, sempre grazie a delle "rivoluzioni" calcistiche.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> nessuno mi leva dalla capoccia che se con noi avesse vinto 4 scudetti e 1 champions godrebbe di tutt'altra considerazione, simile se non superiore a quella di capello.
> eppure io non baratterei mai 1 champions, 1 mondiale per club e 2 supercoppe europee con 3 scudetti e, toh, abbuoniamoci pure 3 supercoppe italiane per par condicio.
> se sei costante nel vincere sei aprioristicamente acclamato, indipendentemente da quello che metti in bacheca.



Come linea di principio è giustissimo che una champions valga più di due scudetti. Il problema di Ancelotti è la sua palese incapacità nel creare una squadra con una mentalità vincente, anche quando avevamo una squadra della madonna ogni domenica si rischiava di pareggiare in casa contro la squadretta di turno per il gol su calcio piazzato. La coruna e Istanbul dimostrano proprio questo, la sua totale incapacità nell'infondere nella squadra la mentalità da killer che invece aveva il Barcellona di guardiola, il Milan di capello, il Brasile di Scolari, ecc ecc. non è un caso che non abbia mai vinto due scudetti di fila in carriera, perfino in Francia è riuscito a perdere contro il Montpellier.
ha vinto molto, certo, ma sembra che qua si siano dimenticati i suoi difetti più grandi, quelli per i quali veniva insultato ogni domenica, come il favoritismo verso i vari senatori o l'incapacità di rimontare uno svantaggio.

Il discorso sui due anni di calciopoli non lo accetto, perché se da una parte è vero che una squadra ladrava, dall'altra dobbiamo dire che noi andavamo a perdere col Lecce perdendo lo scudetto. Ste cose diciamole, perché sennò poi sembra che non siano mai accadute.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> nessuno mi leva dalla capoccia che se con noi avesse vinto 4 scudetti e 1 champions godrebbe di tutt'altra considerazione, simile se non superiore a quella di capello.
> eppure io non baratterei mai 1 champions, 1 mondiale per club e 2 supercoppe europee con 3 scudetti e, toh, abbuoniamoci pure 3 supercoppe italiane per par condicio.
> se sei costante nel vincere sei aprioristicamente acclamato, indipendentemente da quello che metti in bacheca.



Come linea di principio è giustissimo che una champions valga più di due scudetti. Il problema di Ancelotti è la sua palese incapacità nel creare una squadra con una mentalità vincente, anche quando avevamo una squadra della madonna ogni domenica si rischiava di pareggiare in casa contro la squadretta di turno per il gol su calcio piazzato. La coruna e Istanbul dimostrano proprio questo, la sua totale incapacità nell'infondere nella squadra la mentalità da killer che invece aveva il Barcellona di guardiola, il Milan di capello, il Brasile di Scolari, ecc ecc. 
ha vinto molto, certo, ma sembra che qua si siano dimenticati i suoi difetti più grandi, quelli per i quali veniva insultato ogni domenica, come il favoritismo verso i vari senatori o l'incapacità di rimontare uno svantaggio.

Il discorso sui due anni di calciopoli non lo accetto, perché se da una parte è vero che una squadra ladrava, dall'altra dobbiamo dire che noi andavamo a perdere col Lecce perdendo lo scudetto. Ste cose diciamole, perché sennò poi sembra che non siano mai accadute


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Come linea di principio è giustissimo che una champions valga più di due scudetti. Il problema di Ancelotti è la sua palese incapacità nel creare una squadra con una mentalità vincente, anche quando avevamo una squadra della madonna ogni domenica si rischiava di pareggiare in casa contro la squadretta di turno per il gol su calcio piazzato. La coruna e Istanbul dimostrano proprio questo, la sua totale incapacità nell'infondere nella squadra la mentalità da killer che invece aveva il Barcellona di guardiola, il Milan di capello, il Brasile di Scolari, ecc ecc. non è un caso che non abbia mai vinto due scudetti di fila in carriera, perfino in Francia è riuscito a perdere contro il Montpellier.
> ha vinto molto, certo, ma sembra che qua si siano dimenticati i suoi difetti più grandi, quelli per i quali veniva insultato ogni domenica, come il favoritismo verso i vari senatori o l'incapacità di rimontare uno svantaggio.
> 
> Il discorso sui due anni di calciopoli non lo accetto, perché se da una parte è vero che una squadra ladrava, dall'altra dobbiamo dire *che noi andavamo a perdere col Lecce perdendo lo scudetto*. Ste cose diciamole, perché sennò poi sembra che non siano mai accadute.



Andare a fare la conta dei punti non mi piace, prima di quella gara la giuve era a +8, poi chiudi a -3 ma puoi averli persi ovunque.
Per dire, visto che si parla di scudetti e Sncelotti, quello che l'ha vinto con il Milan i romanisti gli fanno ancora una testa tanta per ncona, Reggio Calabria, Brescia, o ancora prima per quel pareggio con il Venezia, che nell'anno del 5 maggio, quando era impensabile quel finale, lì portò poi secondi a -1 dalla giuve, punti persi in quel venezia roma.
Insomma, a Roma, che di scudetti ne hanno vinti 3, di cui con Capello a quasi 20 di distanza dal primo, se gli nomini Capello, non pensano quello, ma si domandano in quale partita hanno perso lo scudetto 2002 e quello del 2004.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Allora Guardiola cos'è Gesù in terra che in 3 anni ha vinto: 2 Champions, 3 scudetti, 2 Intercontinenali, 2 supercoppe europee, 1 coppa di Spagna e 3 supercoppe di Spagna?
> 
> Per valutare un allenatore bisogna guardare anche i giocatori che allena; onestamente Ancelotti ha allenato per 8 anni un ensemble di fenomeni più unico che raro e non saranno 2 Champions in quasi 20 anni di carriera ai massimi livelli europei a farmelo valutare come uno dei più grandi allenatori di sempre... (nonostante io ami alla follia quelle 2 Champions).


Non è Gesù, è un altro grandissimo allenatore, semplicemente. L'ensemble di fenomeni dici, ok, ma nessuno è capace di vincere le Champions col Parma o l'Avellino, la Champions la devi comunque vincere col Milan o il Barcellona e ciò non vuol dire che sia un compito semplice.


----------



## Doctore (3 Novembre 2013)

secondo me sopravalutate la squadra del ciclo ancelottiano.
A mio avviso ha tirato fuori il massimo da quella squadra...
Le squadre che hanno fatto cicli incredibili come il real,milan di capello,il barca di guardiola ecc...avevano(''hanno'' perche il barca ha ancora gente come xavi e iniesta)giocatori che tecnicamente erano fortissimi ma avevano anche tanta gamba.
Il milan di ancelotti dal punto di vista fisico non era un granchè anche se tecnicamente era sublime.


----------



## Schism75 (3 Novembre 2013)

Non sono d'accordo sul fatto che la squadra di Ancelotti non avesse tantissima gamba. Parlo fino al 2006, quando la squadra era la piú forte a livello europeo. Ancelotti ha avuto molti meriti, ma anche molte colpe. L'incapacitá di gestire bene le partite, con cambi spesso molto tardivi, con difetti tattici evidenti, quali ad esempio il persistere con Pirlo davanti la difesa in partite dove era evidente che li non poteva giocare. Sempre lo stesso modulo, o al piú la variante albero di natale. Giro palla spesso a velocitá 0, ma per indolenza piú che per limiti tecnici o fisici. Goal su calci piazzati, essendo cominciata da lui questo difetto atavico. E soprattutto non ha mai spinto per trovare sostituti decenti che potessero dare futuro alla squadra. Ha persistito con Pirlo, Seedorf, Gattuso, sempre e comunque, senza nessuno di valido alle loro spalle. E i frutti li stiamo vedendo ora.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Novembre 2013)

Sarà curioso leggere i commenti su Ancelotti dopo che avrà vinto la terza champions personale col Real Madrid (Perché se non quest'anno, il prossimo la vince).


----------



## O Animal (3 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarà curioso leggere i commenti su Ancelotti dopo che avrà vinto la terza champions personale col Real Madrid (Perché se non quest'anno, il prossimo la vince).



A Carletto glielo auguro, al Real no, la decima mai... Comunque se continua a giocare le partite fondamentali con Sergio Ramos alla Pirlo e Bale falso nueve l'unico trofeo che vince è l'International Champions Cup...


----------



## runner (3 Novembre 2013)

Carletto è un grande che ha sempre fatto benissimo!!

a mio avviso resta uno degli allenatori che più ha fatto tattica negli ani recenti a differenza di altre pippe di persone come moufrigno o conte che la buttano solo sul' agonismo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> secondo me sopravalutate la squadra del ciclo ancelottiano.
> A mio avviso ha tirato fuori il massimo da quella squadra...
> Le squadre che hanno fatto cicli incredibili come il real,milan di capello,il barca di guardiola ecc...avevano(''hanno'' perche il barca ha ancora gente come xavi e iniesta)giocatori che tecnicamente erano fortissimi ma avevano anche tanta gamba.
> Il milan di ancelotti dal punto di vista fisico non era un granchè anche se tecnicamente era sublime.



boh io resto convinto che dal 2004 al 2006 quelle 2 stagioni la squadra titolare è stata la squadra con più campioni di sempre...soprattutto l'anno dove c'era Crespo...il Barca di Guardiola aveva Valdes, Pedro e Abidal che non sono stati tra i migliori nel proprio ruolo in quegli anni invece quel Milan era praticamente perfetto come singoli


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Novembre 2013)

Lo comprerò. Per quanto riguarda Ancelotti, è vero che poteva fare molto di più, (Sacchi e Capello gli sono spanne avanti parlando di allenatori vincenti) ma come ho detto sempre rimarrà un grande pezzo di storia del Milan sia come giocatore che come allenatore. Poi diciamocelo, vincere una Champions come quella del 2007 (non dimenticando Mondiale e Supercoppa) con una rosa del tutto bollita, è un'impresa da pochi e lì secondo me si è fatto perdonare molti suoi errori passati.


----------



## Doctore (3 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> boh io resto convinto che dal 2004 al 2006 quelle 2 stagioni la squadra titolare è stata la squadra con più campioni di sempre...soprattutto l'anno dove c'era Crespo...il Barca di Guardiola aveva Valdes, Pedro e Abidal che non sono stati tra i migliori nel proprio ruolo in quegli anni invece quel Milan era praticamente perfetto come singoli


Sono d accordo con te sul fatto che nell anno di in cui c era crespo quel milan forse è stato uno dei milan piu forti.
Facciamo 2 paragoni tanto per capire la differenza.
Il barca ha xavi e iniesta che fanno lavoro di copertura e di attacco + bousquets...
Il milan di ancelotti aveva pirlo e sedorf che facevano lo stesso lavoro di xavi e iniesta ma facevano poco lavoro di copertura...il 70 per cento del lavoro di copertura era affidato a gattuso.
Per farti un altro esempio il bayer monaco ha una squadra fantastica perche tutti corrono,tutti si sacrificano in fase difensiva e sono devastanti in attacco.
Quando hai la disponibilita di certi giocatori ''tecnici'' a fare il lavoro sporco puoi costruire un ciclo vincendo scudetti,champions e coppe varie.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Sono d accordo con te sul fatto che nell anno di in cui c era crespo quel milan forse è stato uno dei milan piu forti.
> Facciamo 2 paragoni tanto per capire la differenza.
> Il barca ha xavi e iniesta che fanno lavoro di copertura e di attacco + bousquets...
> Il milan di ancelotti aveva pirlo e sedorf che facevano lo stesso lavoro di xavi e iniesta ma facevano poco lavoro di copertura...il 70 per cento del lavoro di copertura era affidato a gattuso.
> ...



già, ma quando hai un giocatore che corre come un pazzo per 90 minuti (che sa fare solo quello xD) non ti viene l'idea di correre dietro agli avversari...mi riferisco a Pirlo e Clarence


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2013)

Costacurta 40enne, Brocchi, Kaladze, Dhorasoo 32enne, Pancaro 34enne, Serginho 34enne e Rui Costa (che aveva perso il posto pure nel Portogallo, infatti lasciò dopo l'europeo) 33enne 

5 giocatori abbondantemente i 30 anni, più due buoni giocatori come Brocchi e Kaladze.

Oggi guardo solo il bayern, ed hanno: Alcantara, Javi Martinez, Götze, Shaqiri, Mandzukic, che possono entrare dalla panchina o partire da titolari, con il più vecchio che ha 28 anni.

Ve lo ricordate il Real eliminato dalla giuve in champions l'anno della finale di manchester? 

Casillas; Salgado, Hierro, Helguera, Roberto Carlos; Makelele, Cambiasso; Figo, Raul, Zidane; Ronaldo

Con in panchina Conceição Guti, McManaman  , Solari, Savio e Morientes. 

Gli mancava un Nesta probabilmente (anche se come terzini era Simic e Kaladze vs Salgado e Roberto Carlos), forse meglio i loro, Per il resto, sulla carta non era una squadra superiore al Milan e alla stessa giuve?


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Lo comprerò. Per quanto riguarda Ancelotti, è vero che poteva fare molto di più, (Sacchi e Capello gli sono spanne avanti parlando di allenatori vincenti) ma come ho detto sempre rimarrà un grande pezzo di storia del Milan sia come giocatore che come allenatore. Poi diciamocelo, vincere una Champions come quella del 2007 (non dimenticando Mondiale e Supercoppa) con una rosa del tutto bollita, è un'impresa da pochi e lì secondo me si è fatto perdonare molti suoi errori passati.


Appunto. Nel 2007 ci davano tutti per finiti e nessuno, anche nel forum, avrebbe scommesso 1€ sulla nostra vittoria. Anche nel 2003 non eravamo certo tra le favorite. Real, Manchester, Arsenal, Barcelona, Valencia, Bayern erano considerate più forti di noi. Noi eravamo si forti, ma eravamo una squadra che si era appena formata e che non era ancora esplosa.

Diciamo che ha vinto quando non ce lo si aspettava. La vera figuraccia l'abbiamo fatta a La Coruna (anche se già qualche voce di doping si è sentita in giro...), a Istambul sinceramente non riesco a trovare colpe a Carletto, non penso che gente come Nesta, Maldini, Cafu, Stam, Gattuso, ecc abbiano bisogno di essere motivati da un allenatore in una finale di Champions dopo aver subito un gol , così come non ne hanno bisogno quando devono giocarsi una semifinale in casa contro il Manchester.


Ora, nessuno dice che Carletto sia il più bravo di tutti, ma a leggere alcuni commenti sembra l'Allegri di turno. Se Ancelotti è un mediocre, allora sono mediocri anche gente come:
- Sacchi che ha vinto quanto Ancelotti con una squadra più forte
- Capello idem 
- Guardiola ha vinto appena 2 Champions con una squadra 3 spanne sopra la concorrenza per 4 anni
- Hitzfeld un brocco perchè ha perso una Champions subendo 2 gol nel recupero (salvo poi scoprire che è l'allenatore tedesco più vincente di sempre)
- Mourinho ha vinto appena un campionato con una squadra costruita alla Football Manager

e si potrebbe andare avanti all'infinito...


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> boh io resto convinto che dal 2004 al 2006 quelle 2 stagioni la squadra titolare è stata la squadra con più campioni di sempre...*soprattutto l'anno dove c'era Crespo.*..il Barca di Guardiola aveva Valdes, Pedro e Abidal che non sono stati tra i migliori nel proprio ruolo in quegli anni invece quel Milan era praticamente perfetto come singoli



Dimenticavo la prima parte.  L'ho già detto più volte, ma per me Crespo quell'anno, pur segnando gol importanti, fu la controfigura del giocatore che era.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Dimenticavo la prima parte.  L'ho già detto più volte, ma per me Crespo quell'anno, pur segnando gol importanti, fu la controfigura del giocatore che era.



non cambia era cmq una squadra pazzesca...volendo anche il solo Shevchenko basta in attacco...Crespo, Stam e se ci vuoi mettere anche Maldini non al Top erano cmq dei grandissimi Campioni superiori a quelli che ho citato prima...Abidal, Piquè e Pedro (ho sostituito Piquè con Valdes)


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non cambia era cmq una squadra pazzesca...volendo anche il solo Shevchenko basta in attacco...Crespo, Stam e se ci vuoi mettere anche Maldini non al Top erano cmq dei grandissimi Campioni superiori a quelli che ho citato prima...Abidal, Piquè e Pedro (ho sostituito Piquè con Valdes)



E infatti hanno vinto lo stesso numero di titoli in Europa, e se non fosse per 6 minuti di follia, avrebbe fatto anche meglio. In campionato (parlando di due squadre che disputano un campionato diverso), sempre ricordando le decisioni prese dalla giustizia sportiva, evidentemente contavano anche altri fattori.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Andare a fare la conta dei punti non mi piace, prima di quella gara la giuve era a +8, poi chiudi a -3 ma puoi averli persi ovunque.
> Per dire, visto che si parla di scudetti e Sncelotti, quello che l'ha vinto con il Milan i romanisti gli fanno ancora una testa tanta per ncona, Reggio Calabria, Brescia, o ancora prima per quel pareggio con il Venezia, che nell'anno del 5 maggio, quando era impensabile quel finale, lì portò poi secondi a -1 dalla giuve, punti persi in quel venezia roma.
> Insomma, a Roma, che di scudetti ne hanno vinti 3, di cui con Capello a quasi 20 di distanza dal primo, se gli nomini Capello, non pensano quello, ma si domandano in quale partita hanno perso lo scudetto 2002 e quello del 2004.


La differenza è che col Lecce eri nel pieno della lotta scudetto. Perdere lì ha messo definitivamente la parola fine su quel campionato, non stiamo parlando di punti persi alla prima giornata


----------



## O Animal (3 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Costacurta 40enne, Brocchi, Kaladze, Dhorasoo 32enne, Pancaro 34enne, Serginho 34enne e Rui Costa (che aveva perso il posto pure nel Portogallo, infatti lasciò dopo l'europeo) 33enne
> 5 giocatori abbondantemente i 30 anni, più due buoni giocatori come Brocchi e Kaladze.
> Oggi guardo solo il bayern, ed hanno: Alcantara, Javi Martinez, Götze, Shaqiri, Mandzukic, che possono entrare dalla panchina o partire da titolari, con il più vecchio che ha 28 anni.
> Ve lo ricordate il Real eliminato dalla giuve in champions l'anno della finale di manchester?
> ...


Secondo me le riserve del Milan del 2005 facendo una squadra a sé potevano arrivare "tranquillamente" ai quarti di Champions:
Titolari (2004/2005): _Dida 32, Cafu 35, Stam 33, Nesta 29, Maldini 37, Pirlo 26, Gattuso 27, Seedorf 29, Rui Costa 33, Shevchenko 29, Inzaghi 32_
A disposizione: _Abbiati 28, Pancaro 34, Costacurta 39, Coloccini 23, Kaladze 27, Simic 30, Ambrosini 28, Brocchi 29, Dhorasoo 32, Serginho 34, Kakà 23, Crespo 30, Tomasson 29._

Sulle riserve del Bayern dell'anno scorso ho i miei dubbi:
Titolari (2012/2013): _Neuer 27, Lahm 30, Boateng 25, Dante 30, Alaba 23, Schweinstriger 29, Martinez 25, Muller 24, Robben 29, Ribery 30, Mandzukic 27_
A disposizione: _Starke 32, van Buyten 35, Contento 23, Badstuber 24, Rafinha 28, Gustavo 26, Tymoshchuk 34, Kross 23, Shaqiri 22, Pizarro 35, Gomez 28_ 

In quanto al Real del 2003 secondo me aveva una difesa ed una mediana imbarazzanti come spesso è capitato nella storia recente madrilegna, e Casillas aveva appena 22 anni e non era ancora il fenomeno che abbiamo visto poi…
Il Real contro la Juve ha giocato all’andata con: _Casillas 22, Salgado 28, Hierro 35, Helguera 28, Roberto Carlos 30, Guti 27, Makelele 30, Zidane 31, Figo 31, Ronaldo 27, Morientes 27._ In panchina: _Sanchez 32, McManaman 31, Flavio Conceicao 29, Portillo 21, Cambiasso 23, Solari 27, Pavon 23._

Al ritorno con: _Casillas 22, Salgado 28, Hierro 35, Helguera 28, Roberto Carlos 30, Guti 27, Cambiasso 23, Flavio Conceicao 29, Zidane 31, Figo 31, Raul 26._ In panchina: _Sanchez 32, McManaman 31, Ronaldo 27, Portillo 21, Solari 27, Pavon 23._

Non direi assolutamente che la nostra rosa fosse molto peggio, anzi:
Titolari: _Dida 30, Kaladze 25, Nesta 27, Costacurta 37, Maldini 35, Pirlo 24, Gattuso 25, Seedorf 27, Rui Costa 31, Shevchenko 27, Inzaghi 30_
E a disposizione: _Abbiati 26, Simic 28, Roque Junior 27, Chamot 34, Laursen 26, Helveg 32, Ambrosini 26, Brocchi 27, Serginho 32, Rivaldo 31, Tomasson 27._



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ora, nessuno dice che Carletto sia il più bravo di tutti, ma a leggere alcuni commenti sembra l'Allegri di turno. Se Ancelotti è un mediocre, allora sono mediocri anche gente come:
> - Sacchi che ha vinto quanto Ancelotti con una squadra più forte
> - Capello idem
> - Guardiola ha vinto appena 2 Champions con una squadra 3 spanne sopra la concorrenza per 4 anni
> ...



Nessuno ha detto né che Ancelotti sia come Allegri né che non sia un buon allenatore; solo che guardando le rose che ha allenato avrebbe potuto vincere maggiormente.

Gli allenatori a cui mi riferivo io erano quelli che hanno fatto cicli di 3/4 anni vincendo ogni anno almeno un trofeo importante (Campionato o Champions). Se fai un conto delle vittorie degli 8 anni tra Sacchi e Capello (1987-1995) e gli 8 di Ancelotti vedrai che quelle di Carlo sono meno della metà. Anche Guardiola al Barca ha vinto più di Ancelotti al Milan (stesse Champions ma più campionati) nella metà del tempo e non metterei la mano sul fuoco che se fosse rimasto lì altri 4 anni non avrebbe vinto altro.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Novembre 2013)

Kakà è diventato titolare da Ancona Milan 0-2 nell'anno scudetto silurando Rui in panca.


Crespo ha giocato come sapeva (e si sperava) solo negli ultimi mesi. Ricordo si era sbloccato in una partita inutile di Coppa Italia, 0-1 tipo. Se non avesse fatto quella magica maledetta doppietta in finale sarebbe rimasto con noi ancora....


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2013)

> Secondo me le riserve del Milan del 2005 facendo una squadra a sé potevano arrivare "tranquillamente" ai quarti di Champions:
> Titolari (2004/2005): _Dida 32, Cafu 35, Stam 33, Nesta 29, Maldini 37, Pirlo 26, Gattuso 27, Seedorf 29, Rui Costa 33, Shevchenko 29, Inzaghi 32_
> A disposizione: _Abbiati 28, Pancaro 34, Costacurta 39, Coloccini 23, Kaladze 27, Simic 30, Ambrosini 28, Brocchi 29, Dhorasoo 32, Serginho 34, Kakà 23, Crespo 30, Tomasson 29._
> 
> ...



Gomez, Gustavo, Tymoshchuk, Kroos, van Buyten, Pizarro e Shaqiri, ti sembra poco?
Perchè Kakà in panchina nel 2004/05? Perchè Inzaghi titolare, Inzaghi per due stagioni ha fatto parte della rosa del Milan solo nominalmente, tanto che si temeva potesse finire come van Basten.



> In quanto al Real del 2003 secondo me aveva una difesa ed una mediana imbarazzanti come spesso è capitato nella storia recente madrilegna, e Casillas aveva appena 22 anni e non era ancora il fenomeno che abbiamo visto poi…
> Il Real contro la Juve ha giocato all’andata con: _Casillas 22, Salgado 28, Hierro 35, Helguera 28, Roberto Carlos 30, Guti 27, Makelele 30, Zidane 31, Figo 31, Ronaldo 27, Morientes 27._ In panchina: _Sanchez 32, McManaman 31, Flavio Conceicao 29, Portillo 21, Cambiasso 23, Solari 27, Pavon 23._
> 
> Al ritorno con: _Casillas 22, Salgado 28, Hierro 35, Helguera 28, Roberto Carlos 30, Guti 27, Cambiasso 23, Flavio Conceicao 29, Zidane 31, Figo 31, Raul 26._ In panchina: _Sanchez 32, McManaman 31, Ronaldo 27, Portillo 21, Solari 27, Pavon 23._
> ...



Il titolare a destra era Simic, per il resto la difesa con i vari Roque Junior, Chamot, Laursen, dai erano scandalosi.

Non ho mai detto che la nostra rosa fosse molto peggio, ma che quel Real non era certamente inferiore al Milan, visto che si ci ferma solo a leggere i nomi. Casillas era titolare da anni nel Real e nella spagna, aveva disputato il mondiale del 2002 da titolare, giocato due finali di Champions. Per me una linea mediana con Makelele e Cambiasso, è da sogno. Se poi non sono stati bravi loro nel saperli far rendere, fatti loro.





> Nessuno ha detto né che Ancelotti sia come Allegri né che non sia un buon allenatore; solo che guardando le rose che ha allenato avrebbe potuto vincere maggiormente.



*Champions League*
Marsiglia 1-0 Milan
Ajax 1-0 Milan

*Intercontinentale*
Milan 2-3 San Paolo
Velez 2-0 Milan

*Supercoppa Europea*
Milan 0-2 Parma

*Coppa Italia*
Lazio 3-1 Milan

L'eliminazione con il Bordeaux in uefa, che è la sua la coruna

Sono 6 trofei in più che il Milan avrebbe potuto portare a casa, se ci mettiamo anche l'uefa, 7. Sono pochi?


----------



## O Animal (3 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Gomez, Gustavo, Tymoshchuk, Kroos, van Buyten, Pizarro e Shaqiri, ti sembra poco?
> Perchè Kakà in panchina nel 2004/05? Perchè Inzaghi titolare, Inzaghi per due stagioni ha fatto parte della rosa del Milan solo nominalmente, tanto che si temeva potesse finire come van Basten.


Non mi sembra poco ma non più di _Abbiati, Costacurta, Kaladze, Simic, Ambrosini, Brocchi, Rui Costa, Serginho, Crespo, Tomasson._
_Kaka _era titolare, mi sono confuso con le annate e anche _Pippo _era infortunato anche se il suo golletto se l'è fatto anche quell'anno... 



> Il titolare a destra era Simic, per il resto la difesa con i vari Roque Junior, Chamot, Laursen, dai erano scandalosi.


_Simic _non era stato nemmeno convocato per le semifinali e la finale di Champions, la difesa era _Cafu, Nesta, Stam e Maldini _con _Kaladze e Costacurta_ in panchina.



> Non ho mai detto che la nostra rosa fosse molto peggio, ma che quel Real non era certamente inferiore al Milan, visto che si ci ferma solo a leggere i nomi. Casillas era titolare da anni nel Real e nella spagna, aveva disputato il mondiale del 2002 da titolare, giocato due finali di Champions. Per me una linea mediana con Makelele e Cambiasso, è da sogno. Se poi non sono stati bravi loro nel saperli far rendere, fatti loro.


Hai ragione su _Casillas _ma secondo me _Cambiasso_ e _Makelele _nel 2003 non avrebbero mai giocato nel nostro centrocampo.



> *Champions League*
> Marsiglia 1-0 Milan
> Ajax 1-0 Milan
> *Intercontinentale*
> ...


Che brutti ricordi... hai ragione che anche lui avrebbe potuto vincere un bel po' di più internazionalmente ma ha vinto comunque 4 scudetti in quegli anni... e alcune note vanno segnalate:

Sulla partita col *Marsiglia* a distanza di 20 anni ci sono ancora pesanti spettri di corruzione e doping.

Con l'*Ajax* l'era di Capello era già al tramonto e giocava contro una squadra che aveva il vento nelle gambe e di cui alcuni giocatori hanno fatto la storia del calcio per i seguenti 10 anni: _Van der Sar, Reiziger, Blind, Frank de Boer, Rijkaard, Seedorf, Davids, Litmanen, Finidi, Overmars, Ronald de Boer, Kanu, Kluivert._

Il *San Paolo* non era proprio come il San Paolo di oggi, erano i campioni in carica allenati da Santana, avevano un fenomeno come _Cerezo _e svariati futuri campioni del mondo 1994 tra cui: _Cafu, Ronaldão e Leonardo. _

Il *Velez *di Bianchi non me lo spiego nemmeno io... ma un anno può capitare, negli ultimi 10/15 anni anche il Real ha perso nel 2000, il Liverpool nel 2005, il Barca nel 2006 e il Chelsea nel 2012... 

Il *Parma *di _Sensini, Zola e Asprilla_ era una buona squadra e noi l'abbiamo mandata alle ortiche nella partita di ritorno in casa dopo aver vinto al Tardini, assurdo...

L'anno della *Lazio *noi eravamo inguardabili e siamo arrivati decimi in campionato, giocavamo con i vari _Daino, Ba, Ziege, Maini, Cruz, Cardone, Maniero_... 

*Bordeaux *è stata anche quella una brutta rimonta e la fine del suo ciclo, avevano _Zidane, Lizarazu, Witschge e Dugarry_ ma è stato una vergogna farsi rimontare il 2 a 0 dell'andata... 

Capello è sicuramente un allenatore da campionati (5 '+ 2 revocati' in Italia e 2 in Spagna) più che da coppe internazionali, basti pensare che condivide con Lippi il dramma di aver allenato in 3 finali consecutive perdendone 2...


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Novembre 2013)

Che poi il Milan '87-'95 non è mimimamente paragonabile a quello 2002-2010, nè per valore della squadra nè per gli investimenti. Non dimentichiamoci che l'ultimo grande investimento del Milan di Ancelotti è stato Nesta, poi si deve arrivare ad Ibra per trovarne un altro (ed in mezzo mettiamoci la cessione di Sheva), per il resto abbiamo campato con i vari Dorashoo, Vogel, Pancaro, ecc.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2013)

Sull'Ajax, io l'ho sempre detto che probabilmente erano più forti, ma resta un trofeo perso, e l'anno dopo abbiamo vinto lo scudetto.
I trofei persi da Capello (che non dimentichiamolo, poteva permettersi di tenere in panchina o tribuna alcuni dei più forti giocatori italiani ed europei) devono aver un peso diverso da quelli persi dal mortazza?

Te la cambio così: 
Abbiati; Pancaro, Costacurta, Kaladze, Serginho; Brocchi, Ambrosini, Dhorasoo; Rui Costa, Inzaghi, Tomasson

Buona squadra, ma quarti di champions, non credo.



> Simic non era stato nemmeno convocato per le semifinali e la finale di Champions, la difesa era Cafu, Nesta, Stam e Maldini con Kaladze e Costacurta in panchina.





> Non direi assolutamente che la nostra rosa fosse molto peggio, anzi:
> Titolari: Dida 30, Kaladze 25, Nesta 27, Costacurta 37, Maldini 35, Pirlo 24, Gattuso 25, Seedorf 27, Rui Costa 31, Shevchenko 27, Inzaghi 30
> E a disposizione: Abbiati 26, Simic 28, Roque Junior 27, Chamot 34, Laursen 26, Helveg 32, Ambrosini 26, Brocchi 27, Serginho 32, Rivaldo 31, Tomasson 27.



No, io parlavo di questo Milan, e in quel Milan Simic fu il quarto giocatore di ruolo per minuti giocati. 

Comunque, passi Cerezo che è un idolo, anche se aveva quasi 40 anni, ma Ronaldão chi era? Perché pure Zaccardo nostro ha vinto un mondiale, giocando anche.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2013)

Ha ragione [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION]


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Che brutti ricordi... hai ragione che anche lui avrebbe potuto vincere un bel po' di più internazionalmente ma ha vinto comunque 4 scudetti in quegli anni...



_nessuno mi leva dalla capoccia che se avesse vinto 4 scudetti e 1 champions godrebbe di tutt'altra considerazione, simile se non superiore a quella di capello_.

direi che ci avevo preso in pieno.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Mah, secondo me il buon Carlo viene sottovalutato.
Con il tempo verrà apprezzato di più.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Novembre 2013)

bel titolo


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2013)

Anche questo l'ha scritto con Alciato?


----------



## O Animal (4 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sull'Ajax, io l'ho sempre detto che probabilmente erano più forti, ma resta un trofeo perso, e l'anno dopo abbiamo vinto lo scudetto.


Abbiamo vinto lo scudetto ma come avevi detto siamo usciti nei quarti di UEFA perciò la squadra non era più competitiva come prima.



> I trofei persi da Capello (che non dimentichiamolo, poteva permettersi di tenere in panchina o tribuna alcuni dei più forti giocatori italiani ed europei) devono aver un peso diverso da quelli persi dal mortazza?


Mai pensato che pesino meno, ho solo parlato di un ciclo di vittorie che ad Ancelotti è mancato, i trofei che ha portato a casa Sacchi, Capello e Guardiola sono stati vinti in 3/4 anni continuativi e non in 8 anni facendo esprimere alle squadre un gioco nuovo e unico. La rosa di Ancelotti avrebbe potuto fare un gran bene anche negli anni a seguire della stagione 02/03 invece abbiamo vinto lo scudetto l'anno seguente e poi abbiamo dovuto aspettare il 2007 per rivedere un qualsiasi tipo di trofeo.



> No, io parlavo di questo Milan, e in quel Milan Simic fu il quarto giocatore di ruolo per minuti giocati.


In Champions aveva giocato quasi gli stessi minuti di Costacurta e nella fase finale non si è più visto. Anche Rivaldo aveva giocato più partite di Shevchenko ma non per questo lo definirei il "titolare" di quella stagione. 



> Comunque, passi Cerezo che è un idolo, anche se aveva quasi 40 anni, ma Ronaldão chi era? Perché pure Zaccardo nostro ha vinto un mondiale, giocando anche.


Cerezo infatti aveva 38 anni, età simile ai nostri Maldini e Costacurta nel 2005. Ronaldão l'ho messo perché era il capitano e un discreto terzino sinistro, ma in quella squadra c'erano anche Müller, Rai, Válber e Zetti che fanno 7 dei 22 campioni del mondo '94 più altri che avevano giocato la Copa America '93. Non credo perciò che fossero tutti dei brocchi...


----------



## O Animal (4 Novembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> _nessuno mi leva dalla capoccia che se avesse vinto 4 scudetti e 1 champions godrebbe di tutt'altra considerazione, simile se non superiore a quella di capello_.
> 
> direi che ci avevo preso in pieno.



Sì ma come detto Capello non ci ha messo 8 anni e ha fatto giocare alla squadra un gioco che è entrato nei manuali internazionali di calcio e non sotto l'albero di natale.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Novembre 2013)

> Abbiamo vinto lo scudetto ma come avevi detto siamo usciti nei quarti di UEFA perciò la squadra non era più competitiva come prima.



Siamo usciti in una coppa uefa che dovevamo stravincere, ma non vinci lo scudetto in quella serie A, se l'allenatore aveva già fatto il suo tempo e la sua epoca era finita.




> Mai pensato che pesino meno, ho solo parlato di un ciclo di vittorie che ad Ancelotti è mancato, i trofei che ha portato a casa Sacchi, Capello e Guardiola sono stati vinti in 3/4 anni continuativi e non in 8 anni facendo esprimere alle squadre un gioco nuovo e unico. La rosa di Ancelotti avrebbe potuto fare un gran bene anche negli anni a seguire della stagione 02/03 invece abbiamo vinto lo scudetto l'anno seguente e poi abbiamo dovuto aspettare il 2007 per rivedere un qualsiasi tipo di trofeo.



Se Ancelotti ha vinto il primo trofeo nella stagione 2002/03 e l'ultimo nella 2007/08, non li ha vinti in 8 anni 
Ultime tre stagioni Ancelotti: 1 champions, 1 mondiale per club, 1 suppercoppa europea
Ultime tre stagioni Capello: 1 supercoppa italiana, 1 supercoppa europea, 1 scudetto

Comunque lasciando perdere questo, che sia un rammarico essere usciti dalle stagioni 2004/05 e 2005/06 solo con una supercoppa italiana, sono d’accordo, come negarlo? 
Fermo restando, e non lo dirò più, che quei due scudetti sono stati tolti alla squadra che li aveva vinti (e NON assegnati al Milan) è un dato di fatto, o no? Si può discutere razionalmente di due stagioni che per la giustizia sportiva non sono state regolamentari, proprio per vicende legate a chi quei campionati li ha vinti?



> In Champions aveva giocato quasi gli stessi minuti di Costacurta e nella fase finale non si è più visto. Anche Rivaldo aveva giocato più partite di Shevchenko ma non per questo lo definirei il "titolare" di quella stagione.



Per me, uno che gioca 40 partite su 53 (campionato+champions) dall'inizio, è un titolare.




> Cerezo infatti aveva 38 anni, età simile ai nostri Maldini e Costacurta nel 2005. Ronaldão l'ho messo perché era il capitano e un discreto terzino sinistro, ma in quella squadra c'erano anche Müller, Rai, Válber e Zetti che fanno 7 dei 22 campioni del mondo '94. Non credo perciò che fossero tutti brocchi..



Il calcio sudamericano si presta a risultati strani, anzi la Libertadores in genere, non devi avere per forza di cose uno squadrone per vincerla. 
Premesso che non ho mai detto fossero brocchi quelli del San Paolo , mai per me significa poco o nulla la storia del mondiale, non è detto che se uno vince un mondiale è un grande giocatore. Tra i campioni del 2002 troviamo: Roque Junior, Kleberson, Junior, Denilson, Vampeta, Edilson. Tu che sei un grande amante del calcio brasiliano, secondo te erano grandi calciatori? 
Milan era più forte e con quell'avversario (seppur buona squadra) doveva vincere, come doveva vincere il Milan di Ancelotti nel 2003 con il Boca.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sì ma come detto Capello non ci ha messo 8 anni e ha fatto giocare alla squadra un gioco che è entrato nei manuali internazionali di calcio e non sotto l'albero di natale.



Comunque, permetterai ma almeno questo.  Sono stati a menarcela con il gran gioco del Milan di Ancelotti, anche quando quel bel gioco non esisteva più. Ricordo calciatori da ogni dove, che nelle interviste parlavano del gran gioco del Milan.


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Te la cambio così:
> Abbiati; Pancaro, Costacurta, Kaladze, Serginho; Brocchi, Ambrosini, Dhorasoo; Rui Costa, Inzaghi, Tomasson
> 
> Buona squadra, ma quarti di champions, non credo.



Serginho era un ottimo giocatore, ad avercene..


----------



## pennyhill (4 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Serginho era un ottimo giocatore, ad avercene..



Il problema non era la qualità dei giocatori, ma che con un 11 titolare del genere (6 elementi abbondantemente sopra i 30 anni), non avresti mai retto una stagione da 50-60 partite


----------



## iceman. (4 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il problema non era la qualità dei giocatori, ma che con un 11 titolare del genere (6 elementi abbondantemente sopra i 30 anni), non avresti mai retto una stagione da 50-60 partite



Ah pensavo ti riferissi solo alla Champions, e in tal caso avresti comunque ragione , dal momento che nel 2002-2003 per andare ai quarti c'erano i gironi...

Comunque, avevamo anche Rivaldo


----------



## O Animal (5 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Siamo usciti in una coppa uefa che dovevamo stravincere, ma non vinci lo scudetto in quella serie A, se l'allenatore aveva già fatto il suo tempo e la sua epoca era finita.


Ok ma la sconfitta con l’Ajax era stato un chiaro passaggio generazionale e la dirigenza come spesso ha tirato dritto… Abbiamo vinto lo scudetto grazie ad una rosa nettamente superiore alle avversarie e alle capacità di Capello per le stagioni lunghe ma la squadra credo fosse già fuori dal suo “controllo” e alla prima difficoltà in Europa la barca è affondata, cosa che negli anni precedenti non era mai successa…



> Se Ancelotti ha vinto il primo trofeo nella stagione 2002/03 e l'ultimo nella 2007/08, non li ha vinti in 8 anni
> Ultime tre stagioni Ancelotti: 1 champions, 1 mondiale per club, 1 suppercoppa europea
> Ultime tre stagioni Capello: 1 supercoppa italiana, 1 supercoppa europea, 1 scudetto


Secondo me entrambi sono rimasti sulla panchina più del dovuto, i grandi cicli della storia del calcio sono durati 3/4 anni e ritengo la fine ideale di Capello nel 1994, un allenatore nuovo avrebbe riportato le energie necessarie per continuare il progetto come quando lui è subentrato a Sacchi. Prendendo il ciclo “Capelliano” vedo un gioco e dei risultati più convincenti di quello “Ancelottiano”. Hanno avuto entrambi la bravura/fortuna di trovare un grande trofeo (Champions per A. e scudetto per C.) al tramonto dei loro cicli, altrimenti la valutazione delle loro gestioni al Milan sarebbero state abbastanza diverse, soprattutto quella di A. 



> Comunque lasciando perdere questo, che sia un rammarico essere usciti dalle stagioni 2004/05 e 2005/06 solo con una supercoppa italiana, sono d’accordo, come negarlo?
> Fermo restando, e non lo dirò più, che quei due scudetti sono stati tolti alla squadra che li aveva vinti (e NON assegnati al Milan) è un dato di fatto, o no? Si può discutere razionalmente di due stagioni che per la giustizia sportiva non sono state regolamentari, proprio per vicende legate a chi quei campionati li ha vinti?


Dato di fatto sì, ma ti ricorderai bene che anche noi siamo stati penalizzati, 30 punti nel campionato 05/06 e 8 nel 06/07. Non metterei la mano sul fuoco sulla nostra totale estraneità anche nel campionato 04/05, Galliani non mi sembra che allora fosse lo sprovveduto dirigente sportivo del Monza ’84…



> Per me, uno che gioca 40 partite su 53 (campionato+champions) dall'inizio, è un titolare.


Ok, ma se non viene schierato nelle partite fondamentali della stagione io non lo considero tra i “preferiti” dell’allenatore; vuoi per alcuni infortuni in difesa, vuoi che Costacurta 36enne era stato fatto rientrare dalla pensione (un master in economia negli USA) e non poteva più sopportare 50 partite, il “quinto” difensore della rosa ovviamente è riuscito a giocare moltissime partite.



> Il calcio sudamericano si presta a risultati strani, anzi la Libertadores in genere, non devi avere per forza di cose uno squadrone per vincerla.


Uno squadrone no ma una squadra bella quadrata sì. Anche nella nostra Champions spesso vincono gli underdog, con le debite proporzioni basti pensare a Borussia ’97, Porto ’04, Liverpool ’05, Inter ’10, Chelsea ’12; non proprio dei risultati prevedibili o di squadre con potenziali palloni d’oro (se qualcuno cita Sammer bestemmio).



> Premesso che non ho mai detto fossero brocchi quelli del San Paolo , mai per me significa poco o nulla la storia del mondiale, non è detto che se uno vince un mondiale è un grande giocatore. Tra i campioni del 2002 troviamo: Roque Junior, Kleberson, Junior, Denilson, Vampeta, Edilson. Tu che sei un grande amante del calcio brasiliano, secondo te erano grandi calciatori?


Di quelli che hai citato solo Roque Junior (che in Europa ha fatto spavento, ma in nazionale è un transformer come Grosso) e Junior hanno vinto una Libertadores; i nostri 7 “amici” del San Paolo ne hanno vinte 2 consecutive vincendo anche le 2 intercontinentali contro Barcellona e Milan, trasformando il San Paolo nella squadra brasiliana con maggiori successi internazionali.



> Milan era più forte e con quell'avversario (seppur buona squadra) doveva vincere, come doveva vincere il Milan di Ancelotti nel 2003 con il Boca.


Sicuramente sulla carta la loro rosa era una barzelletta in confronto alla nostra, ma vuoi per la preparazione (le squadre sudamericane a dicembre sono al top della forma mentre quelle europee decisamente no), vuoi perché noi giocavamo con Raducioiu in attacco… secondo me questa sconfitta ci poteva anche stare…
Col Boca abbiamo giocato con Pancaro e Tomasson e sono riusciti a sbagliare il rigore Pirlo, Seedorf e Costacurta. Ed in panchina c'era la nostra bestia nera dell’Intercontinentale: Mr. Bianchi… 



> Comunque, permetterai ma almeno questo.  Sono stati a menarcela con il gran gioco del Milan di Ancelotti, anche quando quel bel gioco non esisteva più. Ricordo calciatori da ogni dove, che nelle interviste parlavano del gran gioco del Milan.


Non ho capito, la mia frase era una critica al gioco di Ancelotti. La pressapochezza della nostra formazione era evidente, senza 11 giocatori di ruolo fenomenali il sistema di gioco era pressoché inesistente. 

E per tornare al libro nemmeno la leggenda dell’albero di natale non mi ha mai convinto, quante volte abbiamo giocato realmente con il 4-3-2-1? Il 90% delle partite del Milan di Ancelotti è stato con il 4-3-1-2 e spesso il risultato è stato sbloccato grazie a 2 laterali fenomenali come Serginho e Cafu…


----------



## pennyhill (5 Novembre 2013)

> Ok ma la sconfitta con l’Ajax era stato un chiaro passaggio generazionale e la dirigenza come spesso ha tirato dritto… Abbiamo vinto lo scudetto grazie *ad una rosa nettamente superiore*



Pure questo, la verità è che Sacchi (soprattutto lui) e il Mortazza, avevano ben altra concorrenza in campionato.



> Secondo me entrambi sono rimasti sulla panchina più del dovuto



E su questo sono d'accordo, per me non dovresti restare più di 4-5 anni sulla stessa panchina, salvo rivoluzioni della rosa.




> Dato di fatto sì, ma ti ricorderai bene che anche noi siamo stati penalizzati, 30 punti nel campionato 05/06 e 8 nel 06/07. Non metterei la mano sul fuoco sulla nostra totale estraneità anche nel campionato 04/05, Galliani non mi sembra che allora fosse lo sprovveduto dirigente sportivo del Monza ’84…



L'ho scritto chiaramente: "NON sono stati assegnati al Milan" , intendevo dire proprio questo.




> Di quelli che hai citato solo Roque Junior (che in Europa ha fatto spavento, ma in nazionale è un transformer come Grosso) e Junior hanno vinto una Libertadores; i nostri 7 “amici” del San Paolo ne hanno vinte 2 consecutive vincendo anche le 2 intercontinentali contro Barcellona e Milan, trasformando il San Paolo nella squadra brasiliana con maggiori successi internazionali.



Per carità, penso che quel San Paolo fosse una buona squadra, anche perché in quel periodo in Brasile giravano buoni sponsor, e si potevano creare piccoli "dream team" di brasiliani, ricorderai sicuramente anche il Palmeiras targato Parmalat. Ma per me quella partita andava comunque vinta.  Anche perché, loro avranno avuto molte più partite nelle gambe, e non era un Milan a inizio o fine stagione.



> Non ho capito, la mia frase era una critica al gioco di Ancelotti. La pressapochezza della nostra formazione era evidente, senza 11 giocatori di ruolo fenomenali il sistema di gioco era pressoché inesistente.
> 
> E per tornare al libro nemmeno la leggenda dell’albero di natale non mi ha mai convinto, quante volte abbiamo giocato realmente con il 4-3-2-1? Il 90% delle partite del Milan di Ancelotti è stato con il 4-3-1-2 e spesso il risultato è stato sbloccato grazie a 2 laterali fenomenali come Serginho e Cafu…




E qui non mi troverai mai d’accordo. Per almeno tre anni il Milan di Ancelotti ha giocato un gran calcio. Infatti tanti giocatori parlavano del gioco del Milan, ammirati, alcuni dicendo fesserie  perché a un certo punto non era più vero, e si campava di rendita.  
11 giocatori di ruolo fenomenali senza un sistema di gioco, era il Real Madrid dei galacticos, non il Milan di Ancelotti.


----------



## de sica (5 Novembre 2013)

Penso che quell'albero abbia fatto bestemmiare in tanti, qua dentro!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Novembre 2013)

Preso


----------



## juventino (6 Novembre 2013)

Avendolo avuto anche noi alla Juve mi esprimerò anch'io su Ancelotti.
Sarò subito chiaro:non è un grande allenatore ai livelli dei suoi colleghi Lippi, Capello e Sacchi. Con questo non voglio dire che sia mediocre, anzi, per me è un ottimo tecnico, ma che ha sempre palesato dei limiti evidentissimi spesso nascosti da alcune prestigiose vittorie (Champions del 2007 in testa).
Il limite che è sempre stato evidente nelle sue squadre è la mentalità. Spesso e volentieri quando il suo Milan e la sua Juve si sono ritrovate sotto o in una condizione di forte difficoltà non è mai riuscito ad imprimere una reazione ai suoi e molte delle sue rimonte sono arrivate grazie alle giocate dei grandissimi singoli spesso allenati da lui. 
Altro enorme limite di Ancelotti è la lettura delle partite. Quante volte ha fatto la sostituzione azzeccata? Molto molto raramente. E questo nonostante le sue squadre avessero rose spaventose.
Molti suoi sostenitori giustamente citano le sue vittorie, ma dimenticano troppo spesso i clamorosi e brucianti insuccessi che non sono pochi. Oltre alle famose La Coruna e Istanbul, non dimentichiamo che ha perso ben due scudetti con la Juventus, di cui uno all'ultima giornata facendosi rimontare nelle precedenti partite 9 (NOVE) punti. Con la Juve ricordo anche una Champions (quella del 2001) giocata in modo vomitevole con eliminazione al primo (IL PRIMO) girone di Champions contro delle squadrette con tanto di ultimo posto. Con il Milan ha vinto uno scudo, ma ne ha buttati almeno altri due perdendo punti decisivi contro squadrette ridicole. Non dimentichiamo poi il suo ultimo "capolavoro", nel 2012, con il PSG, quando perse un campionato che doveva solo vincere contro il Montpellier (!!!).
In conclusione, è un ottimo allenatore sicuramente, ma per me non può entrare nell'olimpo dei più grandi di sempre.


----------



## O Animal (6 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per carità, penso che quel San Paolo fosse una buona squadra, anche perché in quel periodo in Brasile giravano buoni sponsor, e si potevano creare piccoli "dream team" di brasiliani, ricorderai sicuramente anche il Palmeiras targato Parmalat. Ma per me quella partita andava comunque vinta.  Anche perché, loro avranno avuto molte più partite nelle gambe, e non era un Milan a inizio o fine stagione.


Palmeiras 1993/94 : Marcos, Zago, Roberto Carlos, César Sampaio, Flávio Conceição, Mazinho (padre di Thiago Alcantara ), Rincón, Zinho, Edilson, Edmundo, Rivaldo.

Secondo me a dicembre fisicamente sono avvantaggiate le squadre sudamericane perché il loro campionato finisce i primi di dicembre e hanno come minimo 10 giorni per prepararsi alla competizione con la testa vuota mentre le nostre squadre arrivano a pochi giorni dall'ultima partita di girone Champions in salute fisica precaria. Non mi ricordo un Milan che abbia giocato bene a Dicembre. 



> E qui non mi troverai mai d’accordo. Per almeno tre anni il Milan di Ancelotti ha giocato un gran calcio. Infatti tanti giocatori parlavano del gioco del Milan, ammirati, alcuni dicendo fesserie  perché a un certo punto non era più vero, e si campava di rendita.
> 11 giocatori di ruolo fenomenali senza un sistema di gioco, era il Real Madrid dei galacticos, non il Milan di Ancelotti.


E veramente non ci troveremo mai d'accordo... per me gli 11 di ruolo fenomenali erano i nostri, i galacticos erano 4/5 grandissimi giocatori offensivi con dietro 5/6 giocatori decenti:

P Casillas vs Dida
D Salgado vs Costacurta
D Hierro vs Nesta
D Helguera vs Maldini
D Roberto Carlos vs Kaladze
C Makelele vs Gattuso
C Zidane vs Pirlo 
C Guti vs Seedorf 
C Figo vs Rui Costa 
A Ronaldo vs Shevchenko
A Raul vs Inzaghi

L'unico mismatch da parte loro credo fosse Kaladze, ma per il resto dal centrocampo in giù avevamo 4/5 giocatori nettamente più forti.


----------



## patriots88 (7 Novembre 2013)

Magari vincere ora quello che vincemmo ai tempi di carletto.

Proprio vero che non ci si accontenta mai.

Grande carletto, sempre uno di noi


----------

